# Acana



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Jet has now been changed over to avana I've never seen him eat anything so quick ! He must love it! Yay.... Just waiting to see he benefits now x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I am glad you were able to find Acana, I used to feed it to my pups and they loved it!


----------



## Madmoe (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine love the Orijen and the freeze dried treats. It's a good food.


----------

